# Fetish - let's make this clear -



## Mouse

*Fetish: Psychology . any object or nongenital part of the body thatcauses a habitual erotic response or fixation.*​ 
I have a small pet peeve at how often this word gets thrown around and misused so I figured why not educate a lil bit....

The key to this term is that it is habitual and a fixation. You do not have a "fetish" if you can take it or leave it.A fetish is something you can't do without. If you are unable to enjoy a sex act unless it involves a certain thing you are fixated with (such as feet or bunny costumes) then you have an actual fetish.​​ 
If you LIKE having your toes sucked on but you can enjoy sex when that doesn't happen, you do not have a legit fetish. Don't exaggerate your sexual desires by labeling them as a fetish. You might have some kinky ideas but you probably do not have a psychological fixation on something. It's actually a big deal for people that have this issue because they can't enjoy sex with out it and that can cause a load of awkward social situations and can ruin relationships if other's don't understand. ​


----------



## Mouse

wow.. the formatting on that got all screwy cuz I pasted in the definition. oh well


----------



## ftcollinsanarcho

shit i didnt know that.. well then the previous post isnt a fetish because i recently got into it


----------



## Kim Chee

Mouse said:


> wow.. the formatting on that got all screwy cuz I pasted in the definition. oh well


I actually thought that was your new signature.


----------



## Mouse

fixed it a lil better.


----------



## Unslap

Mouse said:


> *Fetish: Psychology . any object or nongenital part of the body thatcauses a habitual erotic response or fixation.*​


 
Like boobs. I think I have a boob fetish


----------



## bryanpaul

i disagree ..... the definition doesnt say that a fetish is something you CANT be aroused without......it says "_any object or nongenital _part of the body that causes a habitual erotic response or fixation "....... to me that means it's not really a REQUIREMENT that your preference be performed/fulfilled before you can be satisfied....to me it means that an object or body part or act that is not normally associated with sexual pleasure, gets you off..... to me, a person could fuck all the time...gettin off and gettin pleasure, witout their "fetish" being involved..... but that doesnt change the fact that theyve developed a mental "thing" that causes them to be aroused by something that doesnt involve the classic sex act................. i think you can have a foot or violence or spitting "fetish"....and still get off otherwise, you just really have an obsession/fixation with what you into .......................................................................................................................................................................................................... i like my tummy rubbed....ALOT*  *


----------



## slurricane

definition nazi


----------



## Kim Chee

is it possible to have a porn fetish?


----------



## slurricane

or an abstinence fetish
?


----------



## Mouse

bryanpaul said:


> i disagree ..... the definition doesnt say that a fetish is something you CANT be aroused without......it says "_any object or nongenital _part of the body that causes a habitual erotic response or fixation "....... to me that means it's not really a REQUIREMENT that your preference be performed/fulfilled before you can be satisfied....to me it means that an object or body part or act that is not normally associated with sexual pleasure, gets you off..... to me, a person could fuck all the time...gettin off and gettin pleasure, witout their "fetish" being involved..... but that doesnt change the fact that theyve developed a mental "thing" that causes them to be aroused by something that doesnt involve the classic sex act................. i think you can have a foot or violence or spitting "fetish"....and still get off otherwise, you just really have an obsession/fixation with what you into .......................................................................................................................................................................................................... i like my tummy rubbed....ALOT*  *


 

Do I need to define "habitual" and"fixation" for you too? Doesn't matter if you agree or not, the definition of a word is fact.

webster defines it a little more clearly... http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/fetish
"_*c*_*:* an object or bodily part whose real or fantasied presence is psychologically necessary for sexual gratification and that is an object of fixation to the extent that it may interfere with complete sexual expression"


----------



## DregeDE

What about fellatio then? If I aint getting blown I'm not interested. Does that count?


----------



## Mouse

Oh, and just because someone cums it doesn't really mean they were sexual gratified. just ask pretty much any girl that's had a weak lay. You might get off, but it wasn't what you wanted. 

People can orgasm when being rapped, that doesn't make it was gratifying. Orgasms aren't the main concern. it's complete gratification.


----------



## wizehop

Mouse said:


> Oh, and just because someone cums it doesn't really mean they were sexual gratified. just ask pretty much any girl that's had a weak lay. You might get off, but it wasn't what you wanted.


 
Hey now, same goes for guys.


----------



## Kim Chee

[quote="Mouse, post: 95236, member: 29"
...Orgasms aren't the main concern. it's complete gratification.[/quote]

bill clinton response: "define gratification"


----------



## Mouse

wizehop said:


> Hey now, same goes for guys.


obviously I can only speak from a female perspective.


----------



## Matt Derrick

thanks for posting this, i also think the term is overused, or not used correctly about 90% of the time.


----------



## BrokenBoxcarNate

I think terms are overused!


----------



## suprhromnn

Mouse said:


> Do I need to define "habitual" and"fixation" for you too? Doesn't matter if you agree or not, the definition of a word is fact.





Mouse said:


> webster defines it a little more clearly... http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/fetish
> "_*c*_*:* an object or bodily part whose real or fantasied presence is psychologically necessary for sexual gratification and that is an object of fixation to the extent that it may interfere with complete sexual expression"



No here, let me define those for you:

*ha·bit·u·al/həˈbiCHo͞oəl/*


Adjective: 

Done as a habit.
Regular; usual: "his habitual dress"
*fix·a·tion/fikˈsāSHən/*


Noun: 

An obsessive interest in or feeling about someone or something.
The arresting of part of the libido at an immature stage, causing an obsessive attachment.
Nowhere does it say that it is a requirement. HABITS ARE NOT NECESSARILY SOMETHING YOU DO DAY IN AND DAY OUT.
It is something you do more often than not, but not something that you always do.
What a close-minded view to have of fetishes. One can have multiple fetishes that they may or may not partake in every day, or every time they have sex.


----------



## Matt Derrick

suprhromnn said:


> What a close-minded view to have of fetishes. One can have multiple fetishes that they may or may not partake in every day, or every time they have sex.


 
then, by definition, it is not a fetish. it's a "turn on". i don't understand what's so hard to understand about the definition of fetishism.


----------



## luciferchrist

I have a vagina fetish, do you feel me?


----------



## suprhromnn

I'm sorry but nowhere in the definition of fetish does it say it happens everytime. It says habitual or with fixation and as you can see in the definitions of those two words, they do not mean that you always have something. Many people have many fixations but they also have other things in their lives.

There's no point in arguing semantics however, over a false definition. The entire definition of "fetish" is complete garbage. I have no idea where you even came up with that, but it certainly wasn't a dictionary. Lets take a look and see what the dictionary does have to say about a fetish:

*fet·ish/ˈfetiSH/ *


Noun: 

An inanimate object worshiped for its supposed magical powers or because it is considered to be inhabited by a spirit.
A course of action to which one has an excessive and irrational commitment
 

An excessive or irrational commitment is most likely what we are discussing in regards to sexual fetishes. Lets look up excessive and irrational and see what they tell us about this:
*ex·ces·sive/ikˈsesiv/ *



Adjective: 
More than is necessary, normal, or desirable; immoderate

*ir·ra·tion·al/iˈraSHənl/ *


Adjective: 
Not logical or reasonable.
I'm honestly having a really hard time seeing where it tells me that to have a sexual fetish (which would be a "course of action to which" I have this "excessive and irrational commitment" resulting in sexual gratification) I have to partake in this fetish every time I have sex or I will not reach my desired gratification.

I may have fetishes that I do partake in more often than not, but somedays I could be simply just in the mood for straight up sex and I still get very much the same level of gratification from it.


----------



## Matt Derrick

then by definition, it's NOT A FETISH. but whatever. im not going to sit here and slap you in the face with the definition all day. im also not an idiot. i don't need you to break down the definitions of other words for me. thanks.


----------



## suprhromnn

Matt Derrick said:


> then by definition, it's NOT A FETISH. but whatever. im not going to sit here and slap you in the face with the definition all day.* im also not an idiot. i don't need you to break down the definitions of other words for me.* thanks.


 
Every post you have made in this thread argues otherwise. Not a single place in the definition of fetish is it stated that it must be partaken in with every sexual encounter for it to be a fetish.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Watch yourself. You're on a fast track to a warning/ban. You can disagree with me, but you _cannot _get nasty with me.


----------



## suprhromnn

I had absolutely no intention of being nasty with you. I am simply arguing the semantics of this definition, I apologize if you feel I was nasty towards you. I am one of those people who has an exceedingly nice, careful and giving demeanor but I also lack the ability to bite my young tongue and words fly out rather sharply sometimes.

My good friend once said that I do not have a filter between my brain and my mouth, the first words are coming out before the thought is half finished.


----------



## luciferchrist

This, my friends, is days of our lives.


----------



## Matt Derrick

luciferchrist said:


> This, my friends, is days of our lives.


 
bwahahaha!


----------



## Sydney

I cant enjoy sex unless im tied up and beaten, lol


----------



## wartomods

I have to disagree with you mouse, that is not the definition of fettish.


----------



## CrackRockSteady592

I have a really lame fetish that is an _actual _fetish, by definition.


----------



## MiztressWinter

I like big cocks and I can not lie....

LOL I have an extreme oral fetish/fixation. I believe this passes the *true* fetish test cuz if I can't suck it..then I don't wanna fuck it!


----------



## Kim Chee

MiztressWinter said:


> I like big cocks and I can not lie....
> LOL I have an extreme oral fetish/fixation. I believe this passes the *true* fetish test cuz if I can't suck it..then I don't wanna fuck it!


ahem. Ms. Winter's fanclub just grew by about 3000%. 
I've run into ladies before that had to warm themselves up to the real sex by performing pre-sex sex. I think that is a great form of
foreplay. Kissing is way overrated. I have a "dirty talk" fetish. Maybe it really isn't a fetish, but even my ears get wood when they
hear nasty stuff.


----------



## MiztressWinter

mmmmmmmichael said:


> ahem. Ms. Winter's fanclub just grew by about 3000%.
> I've run into ladies before that had to warm themselves up to the real sex by performing pre-sex sex. I think that is a great form of
> foreplay. Kissing is way overrated. I have a "dirty talk" fetish. Maybe it really isn't a fetish, but even my ears get wood when they
> hear nasty stuff.



LOL yeah yeah yeah...well let's just say my bf certainly doesn't mind 

Oh I like kissing too...but it depends on my mood. If my bf and I are making love then its more about passionate kissing, caressing etc. But if we're just fucking then it always includes a bj, 69 etc. It's the whole act of oral sex that I love. The guys reaction etc.


----------

